# Susten Pass?



## barryd

Hi All

Currently in Sunny Switzerland near lake Thunersee. We are thinking of heading to Maggiore or Lake Logano in Italy tomorrow. The Sat nave and Autoroute say to go over the Susten Pass. The route down back to Lake Luzern looks longer but easier. Now Im not a wimp and in a car or decent size motorbike would take on anything but I had horrid memories of the Simplon pass in our bus where the brakes faded.

Yesterday we did a big climb and descent in the van and I just came down in second gear most of the way letting the engine whine but saving the brakes. Going up is not a bother its coming down. 

IVe watched the youtube videos and it looks stunning. So should I go round the longer but easier and no doubt faster way or over the pass and then through the Gotthard tunnel?

We dont went to spend all day in the van either. Sat nav says three hours but its never right!

Thanks
BD


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

barry try this:
http://yearinlugano3.tripod.com/id12.html

dave p


----------



## rosalan

In a car I have been over it but would not like to come down it with the weight of a motorhome, although I am sure others have done so. Several passes show a picture of a caravan with a cross through and I cannot recall if this was one of them. Anyway, for me it would be a no, no!
The Wurzen pass in a car gave me the willies and I do not wish to repeat the excercise.
All the best
Alan


----------



## camallison

One short word - NO.

Others may come on here saying they have done it, but it isn't recommended.

Colin


----------



## peejay

Hi Barry;

We're just back from the Pyrenees and crossed the Col de Tourmalet and a few others, Tourmalet is listed by the caravan club as max gradient of 12.5% and not rec for caravans. It was ok on the way down just staying in second gear with a 3.9 tonne van.

The Simplon is listed as 11% max gradient but no warnings for caravans.

The Susten is listed as 9% max gradient, negotiable by caravans with care but not for the faint hearted.

Hope that gives you a rough idea. I wouldn't think you'd have any problems, just stop regularly on the way down and keep that gouty foot away from the brake pedal if you can :lol: 

Pete


----------



## waz

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> barry try this:
> http://yearinlugano3.tripod.com/id12.html
> Wow Dave P on the photo with the caption <More fields of wildflowers on north face hike>
> How on earth did you get the van up that narrow path
> 
> Waz


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Concur with Peejay - 2nd gear down all the way..... The engine can take it (even if yours ears cannot!!!!). Deffo - keep your foot away from the brake pedal unless it is an emergency.

Go for it - you will not regret it. We did it a couple of years ago, and the Tourmalet last year. Our 3.85T coped admirably, and we have a sprintshift!!!

The views are incredible!!!
Carl


----------



## farmergiles55

hi i was there last year and stayed at a site in Interlaken for a few days.Then we drove the Susten Pass, the views were wonderful and there were lots of places to pull over and enjoy the wonderful sights going up and down. I hope this helps, my mh is a rapido 22ft and quite heavy. cheers tim


----------



## barryd

Thanks everyone. 

so mixed opinions then. I beleive its banned for caravans but not motorhomes.

At the moment I think I might err on the side of caution and go round with my track record. Will see what the weather is like. Its forecast to be Thunderstorms so that might clinch it. If its wet and chucking it down it will not be much fun. Would love to do it on a bike though. Not sure if the Speedfight 100cc we have would do it. Its already smelling really hot after a quick blast up to about 3500 ft just now.

BD


----------



## peedee

Been over the Susten on a coach trip and don't recall it being difficult at all. I think regular coach trips leave Interlaken on the Three Passes Tour going over the Susten, Furka and Grimsel.

peedee


----------



## Dick1234

Hj BD

Went that way last summer in a Burstner 747. Fab drive, fab views, we loved it. You pass by Glaciers, take your time and lots of photo opportunities. Make sure you start with a full tank of fuel to save worrying, not many fuel stops if I recall!!!

If I remember correctly going the way you are, the decent is not as switch back as the way up. As others has advised, low gear, foot off brake, simples. Great way to go into Italy and the lakes. At this point someone will point out I am talking about the wrong pass!!! We don't plan very much.

Anyway we pushed on through the Gothard Tunnel as we were running out of time to get to the Adriatic. Did some of the lakes on the return leg. Try Lake Orta a one of a kind place but lost on our kids. A bit of culture torture for minors is a good thing in my books!!!! 

And I will return on the bike.

Regards

Dick


----------



## Rosbotham

From memory, I wouldn't go anywhere near the Furka and Grimsel in a motorhome (nearly cooked brakes on my Jag because the auto gearbox couldn't slow it down enough), but the Susten wasn't _that_ bad. Can't say I've tried it in the van though. Your choice ultimately I guess.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

We eagerly await you next update.

Dave p


----------



## barryd

Thanks all

If you dont hear from me again, its been a pleasure.

BD


----------



## pneumatician

We have done it both on a Motorbike and in the van (6m Sprinter).

Preferred it on the bike but still enjoyable in the van.

Isn't it what you go to the Alps for ? 

Steve


----------



## tinkering

Its a must do,we did it four years ago.

There is a large car park at the summit, with a pricey restaurant,..third gear most of the way down..take some sweets to suck on the way down..I went a bit deaf.

Les


----------



## EJB

In the 70's we towed a caravan over all the passes a few times.
We used two cars a Peugeot 504 (1800cc and 75 BHP) and a German Ford (1700cc and 70BHP), both petrol, towing a caravan which was about 95% of the cars weight.
Today I would take (and still do) my MH virtually anywhere with 6m/3500Kg and 85BHP on diesel.
Common sense driving gets you a long way :wink:


----------



## valandmartin

*Susten Pass*

We have been to Switzerland 4 times in the last 3 years and enjoy the mountain passes. We have just come back and this year driven Col du Pillon, Col de la Croix, Furka, Jeune, Fluela, Susten, Oberalp, Offen, Grimsel plus a couple around Livigno (duty free fuel) in Italy, and then all the way back again.This in a 6m van. If the weather is good I would recommend it. Yes agree that descending is more of an issue than accending but you just have to take it steady in 2nd or 3rd. You still need to be on the brakes though (well I do in my van) as it would still pick up too much speed just relying on engine braking.
The old version of the Caravan Club Europe book had excellent lists with all the major passes in, giving restrictions, road widths, max vehicle lengths but believe this is no longer in the later editions.


----------



## MyGalSal

V interesting reading all above. A couple of weeks ago we were in Switzerland at Grindelwald, near Interlaken. I found that our comfortmatic changed down into 1st gear on steep hills. This I don't like! 2nd yes but 1st! I tried several times to nudge it back into 2nd but it went straight back into 1st. This is our first experience with a comfortmatic and it put me off going over any of the passes mentioned above and we took the easy route out. Tried to experiment with manual mode but that changes down too of it's own accord. Hmm.
Any advice on driving comfortmatics in Switzerland? Van is 4.5T.
Sal


----------



## Sprinta

I've done ALL of the passes in Europe by motorbike and wouldn't even think about taking the MH near them. One year in my auto Omega I lost braking, steering and bowel contents sliding down a snow covered Oberalppass as the ABS refused to allow anything and there was no override button, with no armco we came very close to a 1000ft tumble.

I've also been overtaken by pushbikes going downhill even when I'm on a M/bike


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

SAL - 1st gear down a mountain with 4.5T pushing sounds absolutley perfect to me. The revs might sound high but, being a diesel, it cannot over-rev as the limiter will kick in. Our sprintshift (not comfortmatic, i know) held 1st or 2nd in manual mode without any qualms.

SPRINTA - Most European mountain passes are closed when the snow is lying heavily on the ground, and those that do open are regulary kept clear. Snow clearance on such roads is far better organised than we are used to here. Try a few during the summer months - you know them all from your biking - it really is easy if time and care is taken.......

I think the biggest fear is the fear of the unknown. Most UK drivers would never encounter such roads - they cannot 'practice' over here. Nearly all mountain passes in Europe are passable by sensibly sized motorhomes (American RV's may have trouble on a few - although coaches take tourists over most of them). Cars towing caravans are a very different story!!!!

Start small and work your way up - dont start with a Col de Tourmalet. A good 'practice' pass would be the Gerlos in Austria or even the Grossglockner (also in Austria) - both have good surfaces, wide roads and bends, plenty of armco - and the most fantastic views!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go on - give it a go..............
Carl


----------



## brandywine

We went over it in our 1991 2.8tdi September 2009. The road is good and wide enough.

From start to finish it took 3 hours and never in top gear once. Work on the principle that you go down in the same gears as you go up - especially on hairpins.

Its very scenic and you actually drive above a glacier, enjoy!

Regards


----------



## Pard

CC's 'Caravan Europe' re the Susten states "Usually closed Nov-Jun. Minimum width of road 6m (19'8"). Max. width of vehicle 2.5m (8'2"). Very scenic and well-guarded road; easy gradients and turns; heavy traffic at weekends. Negotiable by caravans with care, but not for the faint-hearted. " Max gradient 1 in 11 (9%).

Haven't been that way for a year or two now, but recall one spectacular drive with sun getting low - colours magnificent. I'd say it's by no means the most challenging - the narrow ones with no walls/fencing/ barriers can be the most taxing on ones nerves - will there be something large coming the other way?!

The choice is always down to the individual's confidence, but I'd go for that one. As others have said, use the engine braking.


----------



## barryd

Cheers for all the replies

we wimped out I'm afraid but only because I don't trust the brakes in our van. We are on the max weight limit with all our stuff and a motorbike on the back so I decided not to risk it.

Currently on a small rather shambolic looking campsite that's still in acsi season right on the shore of either lake varese or lugano or maybe they are joined I dunno.

Been swimming as it's very hot.

Flipping Italian campsite is designed for gnomes in noddy cars I think not 7.5 metre vans. Took us an hour to mess on finding a pitch down the little narrow paths. And too many trees.

Still ideal for rowing so boat out tomorrow!

Afte this it's wilding and sostas. Campsites are just a hassle

Sad about the pass though. I wondered about hiring a huge motorbike for a day or two but we are a long way away from them all now.


----------



## motormouth

Is he down yet??????


----------



## MyGalSal

Thanks Carl. That's good to know about 1st gear. Just seemed a bit extreme to me. I have done all the passes about 45 years ago but in a car, albeit loaded with camping gear and remember the fantastic scenery. May give it a go another on the way back up north.
Sal


----------

